# Bleibt der Frosch für immer immer?



## Klugbeutel (6. Okt. 2013)

Hallöle.
Also im Frühling hatte ich eine Fette __ Erdkröte im Teich - die hat gelaicht und ist dann wieder weggegangen. 
Etwas später im Frühling kamm dann ein fetter Frosch, und ist immer noch da.
Bleiben die __ Frösche  für immer da? Auch im Winter?
Hier ist ein Foto von dem faueln Stück, sitzt ständig nur da und sonnt sich:


----------

